# getting help in the uk



## 15954 (May 27, 2005)

ive been reading this board for a while but trying find an answers is like searching for a needle in a hay stack. i sent a private message to someone about trying to find a product but no response. is there anyone that knows if celevac(methylcellulose) is available to buy in chemists in london? also is the probiotic product bifobacterium infanits availabe in any shops yet?if anyone can tell me ide be greatful


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, I am a very busy person so you need to give me a chance to respond- you only emailed me yesterday.I am no expert im afriad and i can't really help with any of the meds you have posted to me about. Check out the different catorgories on the forum and see if there is any info about them-use the find tab and type in a word or phrase.Nikki xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

hi i was wondering that the medication was talkin about is meant to do.???I am an ibs suffer from the uk. It hard with medication on the board cause not sure if avaliable in the uk..


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

I haven't heard of the probiotic one, but Celevac is pretty widely available, and you can buy it from westons.com which is an online chemist-type place if your local pharmacy doesn't have it. It's a fibre supplement, the US equivalent is Citrucel, and it comes in pink tablets which you chew and swallow with water.


----------



## 19426 (May 2, 2006)

Celevac can be bought from boots the chemist, it comes in a tub of 112 and costs around Â£4.50, don't quote me on the price but it is certainly no more than Â£5.00It is available without prescription and it is a gsl product, so if your pharmacist is on lunch it means you can still buy it.melissa


----------

